# Arthur Ravenel Bridge | Charleston, SC



## MichelleMariePhotos (Oct 15, 2010)

I took this image with my T1i. C&C welcome!


----------



## dinodan (Oct 17, 2010)

I really like the shot and unconventional composition.  That's my hometown!  Check out my "Plantation Road" image from Drayton Hall posted a week ago in this section.
dd


----------

